# Cat's Meow - As Seen on TV



## SifuPhil

So I'm considering getting this toy for Snagglepuss ... 



He's going in for his "man surgery" next week and I thought it would be nice to reward him for losing his ability to procreate. 

Thing is, they always get you on S&H. It's $7.99 for each unit. Even when you get one free you're still going to be paying $15.98 on top of the $19.99. 

So then a wise person says "Get it at PetCo" (or substitute any other local pet store). Normally that would make sense, but it seems that there are more than one version of this toy floating around. The 'Net buzz that I've investigated says that the one you order from the TV folks is actually superior to the ones in the stores. 

The majority of the reviews seem to be positive for the TV-bought one, though. Battery usage is as expected (if you leave it on in "full" mode it's going to die after a few hours); the motor seems strong enough to keep going under most conditions except one (that made me laugh out loud) - a customer's Maine coon cat just sat on the thing and the batteries died out! 

So has anyone else bought this cat toy, either as a gift for someone's cat or for their own little fur-ball?


----------



## That Guy

Get your crumpled paper cat toys, today!  Three for the low, low price of $9.99 each (plus P & H and applicable taxes)...


----------



## Anne

Milk jug rings!!!!   They love 'em!!  Don't know if they have them anymore, but I know vinegar jugs do....

Phil, I thought about that toy, too, but wondered if the yellow part would get clawed to pieces; depending what it's made of.   And yes, they always get you on the ridiculous shipping costs.


----------



## That Guy

Anne said:


> And yes, they always get you on the ridiculous shipping costs.



Free Shipping!  (for orders over $200.00 . . . )


----------



## Anne

That Guy said:


> Free Shipping!  (for orders over $200.00 . . . )




Well, h*ll, that's a steal - if you've got 50 cats.


----------



## That Guy

Anne said:


> Well, h*ll, that's a steal - if you've got 50 cats.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

Well, there is always this great cat toy.... Can be enjoyed by multiple cats, as well as entertain the cat owners quite well. You don't get a second one free, though.

http://youtu.be/36Jb3VhwK00


----------



## That Guy




----------



## SifuPhil

That Guy said:


> Get your crumpled paper cat toys, today!  Three for the low, low price of $9.99 each (plus P & H and applicable taxes)...



They're great, granted, but when you aren't home they don't throw themselves unless your place is haunted. Excellent price, BTW ... 





Anne said:


> Milk jug rings!!!!   They love 'em!!  Don't know if they have them anymore, but I know vinegar jugs do....



My cats used to love playing with those!



> Phil, I thought about that toy, too, but wondered if the yellow part would get clawed to pieces; depending what it's made of.   And yes, they always get you on the ridiculous shipping costs.



Supposedly it's made of "rip-stop nylon", but since I've had cats that could claw through titanium I'm sure it would be just a matter of time before you had to use the second FREE one for parts. 




Happyflowerlady said:


> Well, there is always this great cat toy.... Can be enjoyed by multiple cats, as well as entertain the cat owners quite well. You don't get a second one free, though.



Wow, talk about expensive toys! I'd hate to have to buy a dedicated iPad just for the fur-kids ...




That Guy said:


> * Shark Cat and Duck *



Shark Cat is a classic! They have a whole series of those, too - great for those of us who like to waste entire days watching silly videos!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Hoping all goes smooth with Snagglepuss's surgery next week...he won't need new toys, just some extra lovin' from his dad (that's you). :love_heart:


----------



## JustBonee

I have an old tabby cat, Skittles,  that is getting up in years.  She gets insulted if I try to give her any play things anymore, with bells, balls or feathers and stuff.  I've got a potted catnip planter on the back porch that she gets goofy over and jumps around it a bunch.  
And what she really enjoys best of all is when she spots a stream or trickle of water running anywhere.  Oh excitement! following it to the end of the line.  
She's a good old cat.  Her needs are simple.


----------



## Jillaroo

_My daughter has a cat called Keita and she also had her son who was called Boo, sadly he was hit by a car and from that day his mother changed from being an aloof cat that never played with toys or liked cuddles to being the opposite, it's like she has changed into her son Boo who was very playful & cuddly, has anyone else experienced this?_  :bowknot:


----------



## Ozarkgal

My cats have lots of play toys. Mainly mice, lizards, frogs, and an occasional bird or mole thrown in  for variety. 



Good luck on your gender identity surgery, Snagglepuss!


----------



## SifuPhil

SeaBreeze said:


> Hoping all goes smooth with Snagglepuss's surgery next week...he won't need new toys, just some extra lovin' from his dad (that's you).



Now, now ... until the paternity test is returned we can't be sure of that! 



Boo's Mom said:


> I have an old tabby cat, Skittles,  that is getting up in years.  She gets insulted if I try to give her any play things anymore, with bells, balls or feathers and stuff.  I've got a potted catnip planter on the back porch that she gets goofy over and jumps around it a bunch.
> And what she really enjoys best of all is when she spots a stream or trickle of water running anywhere.  Oh excitement! following it to the end of the line.
> She's a good old cat.  Her needs are simple.



Like Skittles, I too am getting up in years, like to wrap myself around some pot and my kidney gets "excited" whenever I hear running water. layful:



Jillaroo said:


> _My daughter has a cat called Keita and she also had her son who was called Boo, sadly he was hit by a car and from that day his mother changed from being an aloof cat that never played with toys or liked cuddles to being the opposite, it's like she has changed into her son Boo who was very playful & cuddly, has anyone else experienced this?_



Aww, that's sad. I've never seen a personality change in a cat like that before, but I think they're quite capable of it. Just like people ... 



Ozarkgal said:


> My cats have lots of play toys. Mainly mice, lizards, frogs, and an occasional bird or mole thrown in  for variety.



Thankfully the occasional fly is all that Snags presents us with.




> Good luck on your gender identity surgery, Snagglepuss!



LMAO@that picture - he looks just like that when he sits up! He can't have any food now until tomorrow morning when he goes in - just water. I plan to get a big, juicy bacon-cheeseburger later and eat it in front of him, just for revenge ...


----------



## Diwundrin

You're a baaaaad man. :biggrin-new:

btw. What is it with all these standing cats we see lately?  Cats didn't do that creepy stuff years ago did they?
 I never saw one do that before Imgur.:biggrin-new:


----------



## SifuPhil

Diwundrin said:


> You're a baaaaad man. :biggrin-new:



Last night he was trotting toward the bedroom at a good clip. I popped out and went "Boo!". He went up about a meter and _kept going forward_ while still making the walking motion with his feet. :biggrin-new: I wish I had my video camera handy.



> btw. What is it with all these standing cats we see lately?  Cats didn't do that creepy stuff years ago did they?
> I never saw one do that before Imgur.



I think it started with the horrible Zombie Cat Pandemic of '97 ...


----------



## That Guy

Diwundrin said:


> You're a baaaaad man. :biggrin-new:
> 
> btw. What is it with all these standing cats we see lately?  Cats didn't do that creepy stuff years ago did they?
> I never saw one do that before Imgur.:biggrin-new:



It took the internet and YouTube to expose their wily ways...


----------



## Ozarkgal

SifuPhil said:


> I plan to get a big, juicy bacon-cheeseburger later and eat it in front of him, just for revenge ...




Careful Phil, between the cheeseburger, withholding food and neutering, cat payback could be hell!


----------



## SifuPhil

Aww, Tardar Sauce - my favorite grump! 

Believe me, I know all about feline revenge - many are the times I've been pounced upon at 3 in the morning, and since I tend to be a back-sleeper they always seem to land right on my face. 

*delete dirty joke here*

Or like my one cat, Psyche - she would be all lovey-dovey one moment and the next sinking her fangs into my ankle. She would actually stalk me, like a tiger stalking a wounded gazelle - she'd hunker down behind a door or under the couch, rev up her hindquarters then lunge full-speed at me. National Geographic could have done a great documentary on her - _When House Cats Go Feral_. 

Or like Pete - he just got his revenge by leaving hairballs in my kung-fu slippers. In my studio. So when my students were all lined up and ready to receive the Infinite Wisdom of Sifu, they would instead be treated to the Hairball Dance. :excitement:


----------



## That Guy




----------



## SeaBreeze

SifuPhil said:


> Now, now ... until the paternity test is returned we can't be sure of that!



Maury...who da baby daddy??? layful:


----------



## SifuPhil

SeaBreeze said:


> Maury...who da baby daddy??? layful:



Oh, geeze - couldn't you just see me on Maury, with me on one side and the cat on the other? Then after commercial they bring out the vet with the test results ... 

Well, 11 hours to go, old man - smoke 'em if ya got 'em! 

I've already rehearsed what I'm going to tell him tomorrow morning ... 

"Imagine where you will be, and it will be so. Hold the line! Stay with  me! If you find yourself alone, running in the catnip fields with the sun  on your face, do not be troubled. For you are in the Heavyside Layer, and you're  already dead!"


----------

